

Ask HN: Where Could I Find Good Website Copywriters? - gokuknows

Hey HN,
I am looking for a good copywriter that can help me clarify my product offering. Does anyone here know someone or knows where I can find a good copywriter?<p>Thank you for your help.
You can email me at: michaelabehsera at gmail
======
runemadsen
This is an extremely useful service coded by a friend of mine:
<http://www.wordy.com/>

